# Lump inside pacman frog?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Bit worried about my frog. Noticed on its right side looked like a subtle pea sized bump. I felt it just to see if it was a flap of skin and its hard to touch. The left side is just soft. I didnt want to annoy him too much im just really worried. When i did feel the lump my frog cried a little, something its not done to me before. 

Im really worried as i am with anything about my frog, what could it be?
Its feeding on small crickets.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Had you just fed him? I find they get a lump on one side if they get really full up, or if they havn't been for a poo in a while.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Not today, he's been underground for most of it, only just surfaced. I havent seen any crap anywhere either 
Im physically worried sick over this, hope it turns out to be nothing


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Not today, he's been underground for most of it, only just surfaced. I havent seen any crap anywhere either
> Im physically worried sick over this, hope it turns out to be nothing


He's probably just been saving up his poo :2thumb: if it doesn't go away in a few days then put him into a lukewarm bath up to his chin with a small amount of honey in, natural honey not the synthesised stuff and that'll act as a natural laxative. It's pretty normal though so should pass by itself soon enough : victory: wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help, should i offer him food in the mean time or wait?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Thanks for the help, should i offer him food in the mean time or wait?


No worries :2thumb: I'd offer him some on tongs, see if he wants any, if not would just leave it for a couple of days.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well he's eating, calmed me down a little bit, plus i cant really see the lump much now.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Well he's eating, calmed me down a little bit, plus i cant really see the lump much now.


Is yours the albino one? So many people with new ones I forget lol but it's easier to see in albinos, if not then it's probably moved down the digestive tract a bit further :2thumb:

It's good that he's eating though.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Exactly what has already been said, just a build up of poo! If he is still eating there isn't anything to worry about. I echo the advice already been given, if it hasn't passed in a few days put him in some lukewarm water and that should help loosen things up!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers both, and hes a peppermint morph


----------

